# Anyone cycling into work tomorrow?



## User (2 Feb 2009)




----------



## thomas (2 Feb 2009)

See what the recommendation is tomorrow. If the police say only do vital journeys, stay at home .


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2009)

I'm going to check when I get up, but if there's ice about, I'll take the tube. 

I'm going to cycle home slowly later, but that's because it doesn't seem icy at the moment. I've just let my tyres down to 40psi and have packed a Penguin choc bar in case of an emergency...


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (2 Feb 2009)

I've just been out for a walk at lunchtime and it's OK here (Kent). It's snowing quite hard but it's wet and so not too slippy. I had a great ride in today and am looking forward to the jouney home. 

If it freezes tonight though, that's a whole different thing.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

Looks like im staying at work.
Im not pushing my luck again.I lost the front wheel this morning coming down from Tower Gateway and I had a lorry behind me.Pulled over after that.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2009)

Probably, I'll see how I get on tonight, its down hill nearly all the way !


----------



## thomas (2 Feb 2009)

Origamist said:


> I'm going to cycle home slowly later, but that's because it doesn't seem icy at the moment. I've just let my tyres down to 40psi and have packed a Penguin choc bar in case of an emergency...




Watching something on the Beep online and they said for cars not to lower tyre pressure - is it any different for a bike? The police man just said that the level they say is what they're designed to work at, so leave them alone.


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Feb 2009)

Still snowing. Sludge + compacted snow + - 2 deg O/N = no way on a bike 

What's all this about 'vital journeys' because my boss certainly wouldn't have heard of it should I choose to stay at home.


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2009)

thomas said:


> Watching something on the Beep online and they said for cars not to lower tyre pressure - is it any different for a bike? The police man just said that the level they say is what they're designed to work at, so leave them alone.



In this mush, I prefer a slightly wider contact patch.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

My front tyre is slightly deflated and I think it helped this morning.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Feb 2009)

I have been today ut as I was coming to work the snow was just starting to fall.
It has stopped for the time being


----------



## Tynan (2 Feb 2009)

snow is one thing, ice another

train for me tomorrow, got late evening classes or the next three days so riding home at 10pm, ice in the dark?

nah


----------



## Willow (2 Feb 2009)

Surrey has already announced schools will be closed tomorrow so luckily I can stay at home. It's about 2 ft deep here.


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2009)

Just got back. The A roads were OK apart from a black slush puppy coating and a lot of surface water. The minor roads were a different story due to treacherous compacted snow. I decided to walk the last few hundred metres to origami towers.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

Tynan said:


> snow is one thing, ice another
> 
> train for me tomorrow, got late evening classes or the next three days so riding home at 10pm, ice in the dark?
> 
> nah



Don't blame you,twenty years ago maybe.Nowadadys,no.


----------



## Downward (2 Feb 2009)

I left at 3pm - Roads were clear.
Out in the garden though it really started coming down and settling all on the roads now.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2009)

I made it home OK, no skitty moments. I chose to take a longer route so I was pedaling downhill into the wind, that seemed to work OK perhaps a little more sleety than the bigger main roads but otherwise OK. The respect from other road users was great . I'll see what the morning will bring.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

I had at least three incidents with ice.Southwark Bridge incident,Pre-Booked Cab dangerous pass with only one lane in use at Southwark Bridge and no I wasn't gutter hugging.Nasty incident with front wheel sliding with lorry behind me.Lower Thames St.I dont think I will do this again in a hurry.


----------



## purplepolly (2 Feb 2009)

The snow was fine, what got me was the idiot pedestrian who suddenly changed course and decided to step out into the road about a yard or so in front and I braked and skidded. He kindly just stood there for a couple of minutes while I got up and then walked off saying I should have just braked.  Next time may be I should follow my colleagues kind advice and not brake.  

Anyway, I spent the day developing a limp and a large swelling on the side of my thigh, left the bike at work and got the bus home. So I'll drive until the thaw.


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

Oh sorry about that.x


----------



## palinurus (2 Feb 2009)

I'll take a walk over to the main road near my flat tomorrow morning, if that looks and feels OK I'll do an A-road commute. Otherwise I'll get the train and do the long walk from the station. First day of snow is normally OK, on subsequent days I find it can sometimes get a bit sketchy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2009)

I'll go on my usual ride tomorrow, sticking to the main roads. Ice isn't much of a problem to a recumbent trike unless you need to do an emergency stop (which is very rare); I'm more concerned about idiot motorists.

On my ride today I saw two other cyclists which was pretty impressive as it was akin to a blizzard.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Feb 2009)

Not me... going to be icy tonight I fear. Will end up doing the same train then hiking from Waterloo, as Today


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2009)

I had a short walk today in my SPD cleats and discovered they're pretty dangerous in the snow - the ice sticks to the bottom of the metal part of the cleat. I went onto a shiny marble floor and nearly went flying...


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2009)

4 wheels tomorrow - the snow's caught up in the North now


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm not chancing the ungritted side roads.
> 
> Walk to Surbiton. Train to Waterloo. Walk to Farringdon via the South Bank and over Blackfriars Bridge.
> 
> Nice walk actually!



Did a section of that route myself Today CoG 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=571512&postcount=33


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Feb 2009)

No way no way no way. Can't even get the cars up the drive here. No gritting and the wheel marks are already like ice.


----------



## Tarbo (2 Feb 2009)

*Daily Commute*

Got up this morning to find a blanket of snow everywhere, (no surprise there then !). Decided to take the mountain bike rather than my usual commute bike, (Ribble road bike with 700x23's). Actually wasn't too bad, roads had been gritted and only a little snow on the sides of the roads. However, having been out having snowball fights with the kids and neighbours (adults !!!) tonight, I may have to see just how bad it is tomorrow. Like other people on here, lost count of how many people in work thought I was mad.


----------



## Bollo (2 Feb 2009)

On jury service this week and can walk to the naughty-boys shop from home. Could just be me, the judge and the alleged crim tomorrow though.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2009)

Looking out the window now it rain and heavy winds; according to the forecast that what I've got to expect tomorrow and its not half as bad as we've had this year but we've got a severe weather warning 'Be prepared'


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Feb 2009)

Still at work.Roads look nice now.arghhh.


----------



## Wolf04 (3 Feb 2009)

No real problems up in Newcastle. Snow is already gone washed away by sleety rain. Damp but uneventful commute for the most part, up until I cut through Exhibition Park near the centre of town to discover that the underpass was flooded. Shoes now stuffed with paper towel, socks dripping on the radiator.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2009)

I will just take it easy luckily I don't have to go down the same road as yesterday as they have already gave warnings about cancelling the bus that runs along there due to ice.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Feb 2009)

Still at work.Just worked down to Basingstoke.


----------



## beanzontoast (3 Feb 2009)

Checked the main roads earlier this morning and they were pretty clear near me. Side roads really clogged with frozen snow in lumps and troughs though, so I walked the side roads at the start and end of the commute and obviously kept off the bobsleigh runs cycle paths which I'd have to say were the iciest stretches of tarmac on the whole route...

... And at the risk of repeating myself ('I think I said this at the Brighton conference' - one for the oldies amongst us!) - Derby's a cycling demonstration city!


----------



## LondonCommuter (3 Feb 2009)

I've tubed in to central London. Roads are fairly clear of cars but quite a bit of snow/ice, certainly pavements pretty treacherous so I'm glad I didn't cycle. If you don't skid yourself, someone else could hit you.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2009)

Still in car - main roads fine, side roads icy/frozen slush. Sporting a cold and sore throat - that's my excuse.


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Feb 2009)

Walked in, took like 1hr and a half. Main roads fine so thought I was being a wuss, but some ice patches on the last 1/2 mile of side roads, so glad I didn't.


----------



## beanzontoast (3 Feb 2009)

Bodhbh said:


> Walked in, took like 1hr and a half. Main roads fine so thought I was being a wuss, but some ice patches on the last 1/2 mile of side roads, so glad I didn't.



Added 20 mins to my commute walking the side roads. It does mean setting out earlier for me when it's like this.


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Feb 2009)

beanzontoast said:


> Added 20 mins to my commute walking the side roads. It does mean setting out earlier for me when it's like this.


It's a pain, good excuse to stop on the way home for a take away although 

I looked for ice on the road walking in and did some odd testing with the feet. Reckon there was about 10-15m of ice totalling-up the odd patches I saw that I might have ridden over. Compacted snow in the car tracks the grit and/or traffic had not melted. So 5-6miles walking over 15m of ice . But suppose those might have caused some come-offs, they seemed to concentrate around roundabout entrances which is not ideal either.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2009)

It all turned to rain and whilst the wind was still stron it was nothing compared to last nights gales. I think I better leave sharpish tonight temperatures are forecast to fall fast -3deg in the city, I hate to think what it'd be like in more rural areas!


----------



## palinurus (3 Feb 2009)

I rode to work, the security guy told me to turn around. My department was closed.

So I got my ride in, I didn't have to work, and my laptop is locked up in my desk drawer and I can't get at it.

Today will involve a walk in the snow and lunch at the chinese.


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2009)

Cycled in this morning, but took the MTB instead of the road bike.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Feb 2009)

Great ride home last night .. was 3-4" in most places, the off road sections were loads of fun and the woods were beautfiul. The snow was deeper in places and I did manage to find one deep muddy not quite frozen puddle lurking under 5" or so of snow: I wondered where my front wheel had gone.  

I had a couple of incidents where I got a bit stuck in tracks / ruts on the smaller roads and this morning all the ruts had frozen solid on our road, so I decided it might be better to drive in. Missed the trip through the woods though, but I've bought walking boots and associated kit with me so I can have a wander round the lakes near work at lunchtime.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Feb 2009)

Almost at the end of 30+ hours since I left home and beginning to feel it.Commute home very soon.


----------



## saty (3 Feb 2009)

i tried to cycle into work yesterday morning in the snow... but snow got caught in the brakes and i only made it to the top of the road , then with no buses (in norf London) i decided to stay in and watch TV all day ..

took no chances today, train all the way, but as others have said, main roads have no snow now (& by the looks of it no ICE).. so am going to get back on the bike tomorrow


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Feb 2009)

I made it yesterday but it was firkin dodgy so I dont blame you for not making it in.

If being a slip away possibly gave you a higher chance of ending up under a lorry which could have happened to me then I don't recommend it.Im sure I slipped on the way back today as well.Back home at last.


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Feb 2009)

Glad you're ok and in one piece Hack. I'm hoping the roads are going to be a lot better tomorrow. Missing the bike commute now.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2009)

Well I made it in fine... even cycling on the side roads... very carefully, but for once littlest summerdays walked to school (he cycled yest evening in the fresh snow - but decided compacted ice wasn't such a good surface for him). 

The road by school was brill - never seen it so empty of cars. Then onto work... start off fine... roads empty... then suddenly hit a huge queue of stationary traffic where there normally isn't one for half a mile or more (then I turned off so no idea how long it went on). So filtered up the right side (left side was all slushy/ice), had to get off and walk one place where it was too narrow to filter. Other than that the roads were generally fine as long as you were very careful over braking and riding steadily. 

With the sunshine it was a very pleasant ride.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Feb 2009)

snapper_37 said:


> Glad you're ok and in one piece Hack. I'm hoping the roads are going to be a lot better tomorrow. Missing the bike commute now.



Not missing the chance of falling off.


----------



## Downward (3 Feb 2009)

I took a chance and it was fine - Nice and sunny on the way home.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 Feb 2009)

Very knackered (after t*w*o days at work and no hometime) after trying to help keep your South West Railway running.Wasn't really in the mood for commuting though the roads were better.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2009)

The snow has all gone here, just now but its supposed to be very icy overnight. I'm wanting to take the bike to the bike shop tomorrow but if the forecast is right, I might just leave it at home.


----------



## threefingerjoe (4 Feb 2009)

Our roads are clear enough to ride, now, but the combination of temp and wind will probably keep me in the car, tomorrow, as it did today. Supposed to be -14C tonight, with near 20mph headwind. Today, it was -12C with 20mph, gusting to 30mph. I managed to ride one day at -18, but there wasn't nearly so much wind. I work outdoors, and I'm really getting tired of the constant cold. Last week we got 7" of snow, and about half of it is still on the ground. COME ON, SUMMER!


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

I reckon our summer will consist of one weeks heatwave in August.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Feb 2009)

Cycled in at 6:30am thos morning. A bit naughty in some spots and I had to go pretty slowly. Paranoid of manhole covers and road markings due to the ice :!


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

Looking at the met office it was -5 deg at 7:00 and given there's a bus stop right outside by door I decided not to chance it. Thats fine at my end I'm near a terminus but I'll probably regret it at night.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

That's handy,I used the back brake mainly.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2009)

I need some lessons in bike handling from the local POBs.

Roads today and yesterday were pretty clear for my commute, occasional ice- but only in the usual places, so I was expecting it. I've been using the cross bike with pretty soft tyres, seems to do a pretty good job.

Pavements are pretty icy. Old compacted snow and ice. It's starting to lose that crunchiness that makes it grippy. The side roads are nasty too. I've seen quite a few pavement cyclists and they seem to be coping just fine. I reckon I'd go down within a few yards.

A heavy MTB-alike with soft tyres (likely) ridden with a relaxed riding style and steady slow pace. Seems ideal.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

*A heavy MTB-alike with soft tyres (likely) ridden with a relaxed riding style and steady slow pace. Seems ideal. * 






 



It's a bit like snow ploughs on the railways.I'd use it about once in 18 years.


----------



## Downward (4 Feb 2009)

Was ok this morning by the time I ledt - All Slushy.

Supposed to snow heavy overnight though


----------



## BentMikey (4 Feb 2009)

According to Mal Volio the best for snow conditions is a cyclocross bike, followed by a road bike with hard narrow tyres. MTB isn't nearly as good apparently.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

BentMikey said:


> According to Mal Volio the best for snow conditions is a cyclocross bike, *followed by a road bike with hard narrow tyres.* MTB isn't nearly as good apparently.



Sod that,I didn't have good results the other day.A neighbour of mine just rode up our road on a heavy MTB and he seemed alright.I reckon I would have gone down like a sack of potatoes if I had tried it on my Audax.


----------



## roadiewill (4 Feb 2009)

Commuted into school on the mtb today... forgot how good commuting i

**searches wiggle for mudguards and lights for the scr3**


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2009)

It was icy at 7.30 when I went out to check but by the time of school it was down was just slushy on the roads. Came across a lady who had fallen very badly on the pavement though... and even walking over to her nearly fell myself... black ice at that point with a steep slope. Ambulance called to take her away.

I must admit I saw lots of cyclists and some on the pavement and I couldn't help thinking rather them than me as the pavements were definately worse.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2009)

BentMikey said:


> According to Mal Volio the best for snow conditions is a cyclocross bike, followed by a road bike with hard narrow tyres. MTB isn't nearly as good apparently.



Snow maybe, what about crunchy pavement ice (what is that stuff _called?_)


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

palinurus said:


> Snow maybe, what about crunchy pavement ice (what is that stuff _called?_)



Crunchy pavement ice.

Who the hell is Mal Volio anyway?

One more of BM's in crowd?


----------



## purplepolly (4 Feb 2009)

Drove to work the last couple of days and can reveal the astounding fact that it's a waste of time. 

Cycle to work 25 minutes
Cycle home 40 mins (well it is all uphill)

bike total 65

Drive to work 20 mins
Drive home 20 mins
Walk after work because I've been stagnating all day 30 mins

car total 70


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

I wouldn't agree with Monday 430am as it wasn't very safe.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Crunchy pavement ice.
> 
> Who the hell is Mal Volio anyway?
> 
> One more of BM's in crowd?



I think he used to be Fixed Phil on C+, but anyway, a really experienced audaxer.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Feb 2009)

p.s. I was *roll eyes* at the muppet riding his MTB on the pavement today. He kept slipping and sliding and nearly coming off on all the ice, when he could have been riding on the road at pace and much better safety.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

BentMikey said:


> p.s. I was *roll eyes* at the muppet riding his MTB on the pavement today. He kept slipping and sliding and nearly coming off on all the ice, when he could have been riding on the road at pace and much better safety.



Weird,I was doing that on the road the other day.

Hey Mikey you can't call him a muppet just because he has a different unofficial and illegal riding style to you.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

Probably because I was on the bus but I notice lots more of cyclist cycling on the pavement (even though they were solid ice, not to mention the other reasons), RLJ's and ninjas.

After 20 mins standing in the cold waiting (I'm usually home in less time), I think I'll take the bike again tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Hey Mikey you can't call him a muppet just because he has a different unofficial and illegal riding style to you.


He can if he looked like this.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2009)

Dunno,I think the most important thing is not falling off on the ice,if I do badly it could cost me my job.That's what I have got to be aware of.



HLaB said:


> He can if he looked like this.



Was that him Mikey?

Nice bike.


----------



## palinurus (5 Feb 2009)

Only a little snow fell overnight. The road outside was slushy, easy to ride on. No problem.

And I didn't have a problem really, but it was worse than I expected. In some places the conditions were far worse than in the deeper snow on monday. Somehow, in a couple of places, it had been compacted down to an icy layer with water on top. Not as slippery as it looked, but slippery enough. Plenty drivers unable to make it up hills (I was getting plenty grip from my soft 'cross tyre). Going downhill I put my thigh on the crossbar and used a leg as an outrigger.

Hardly anyone at work. Bit of a snowball fight in the yard earlier, some of them are using a snowplough attached to a forklift to make a really big snow-thing (I don't know what it's going to be yet..)


----------



## Downward (5 Feb 2009)

Worse here today than it was on Monday and I am at home working.


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2009)

Well I rode my littlest kid to school ... I kept checking the website but its one of the schools that isn't closed!!! Most secondary schools are closed anyway. It was fairly hairy on those back roads but good practise... got the morning - had to cancel, but going in this afternoon - not looking forward to the ride as there is a hill that I normally manage 30 mph + on, I'm hoping they will have gritted/cleared it etc.


----------



## palinurus (5 Feb 2009)

The snow-thing turned out to be a snow-penis. Typical.


----------



## Tynan (5 Feb 2009)

Almost clear in London now, dry roads even last night

Although it was bitterly cold when I set off from college at 9pm, someone told me it was zero degrees and getting colder, I really wasn't liking the look of sweeping bends in streetlight glistening with something that might be a bit icy, home without issues though and then came within a gnats of falling off at 3mph on the last hundred yards of my road which still had up to three inches of slush, freshly frozen rock solid


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Feb 2009)

I got slagged off and had an argument with a work colleague trying to make me look small in the messroom about the snow,saying to me oh but you must have suspected there was snow when you walked out the door,yeah but I didn't suspect the main roads were in such a crap state and no buses were running when I left.Needles to say im not going to talk to my two faced "workmate" who is nice on a one on one situation but in the messroom tries to make me look thick and i've had twenty years of this crap and let him get away with it.


----------



## Downward (5 Feb 2009)

Back to work tomorrow then on the bike - whohoo


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Feb 2009)

Have put my gear on the rads for a warm up in the morning, packed my bag with nice food. 

I am _hoping _that the roads will stay as they are now. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms and keep looking at my bike with glazed eyes.


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2009)

The main road were clear here again but I wouldn't fancy the gutter or side roads. Unfortunately some motons seem to lose their patience when the can't actually see a problem. It looks like it'll be clear and icy again tomorrow so I might just take the bus instead, I'll see what things are like in the morning.


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2009)

Another morning like yesterday. Looked out at 6:30, bit of snow falling. By the time I left at 7:10 there was quite a bit settled on the roads.

As I rode northwards it got worse. Surface was generally grippy enough for me but a lot of vehicles were having problems uphill. 

POB wasn't doing so well today. Spotted one weaving all over the place, somehow staying upright. This time the surface was lumpy pavement ice (no crunch about it today, that stuff's gone solid) with fresh snow over the top. Told him the road wasn't too bad. Not sure if he said thankyou or self-gratification artist.

I did get the rear wheel to lose traction today, by standing on the pedals on an overpass. Front wheel traction was fine until I turned into the short section of road that leads to work. The surface there was compacted snow with a light covering of fresh snow, had to dab the ground once.

I do like to see snow settled on the branches as I ride to work.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Feb 2009)

Worst day so far this week for getting in. Drivers seem to have gotten accustomed to the weather and have been moving much faster, lots of crashes. Roads are all compacted slush, so was sliding about on and off all the way in and ended up walking a good chuck of it. Not really got the tyres for it however, MTB with 2.0 Marathon XRs without much air between the tread so seem to surf about on the slush.

Managed to filter past non/slow moving traffic on the main road for a couple of miles using the fresh snow patch between the lanes. Eventually this ran out and had to move into primary where I quickly slipped and slowed down on the slush compacted by the cars. ofc within a couple of seconds the car behind starts beeping. Jeez, he got a mouthful anyhow, some helpful suggestions on intimate acts he might perform, was quite hopped up on adrenaline at that point.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Feb 2009)

Hrmm what about tommorow?

Looks a nice, sunny day. But clear sky tonight, -3C, max temp 0C tommorow and today is nothing but rain and slush to freeze over. I can't believe they'll be any grit left on the roads, unless they're gritted fresh tonight. Think I'll give my long weekend run a miss this weekend, looks like it might be dodge even on the main roads.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Feb 2009)

no, it'll be saturday 

i've not missed one day this week though.


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Feb 2009)

Yeah Saturday,yet another day at work.


----------



## Downward (6 Feb 2009)

Today it snowed all the way.
The roads were wet through and it was cold.

Snow in your eyes sting and 20 mins in my ass was wet and I was genereally freezing.
I need quick release rear mudguards - Do they exist ?!


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2009)

Downward said:


> I need quick release rear mudguards - Do they exist ?!



I stuck a raceblade on the rear of the 'cross bike this morning. Fits in seconds, arse stays dry.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2009)

Only two days for me this week - Weds and today...although did get in 60 miles in those two days with 'business miles' - so not too bad.


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2009)

Although it was freezing it'd been dry overnight and the roads were clear so I cycled in. I only commuted 4 days this week and 31 miles (it won't be long before I get unfit and fat)


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Feb 2009)

Bit nippy for this mornings (sic) commute but the roads look clear.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2009)

Roads not clear here... last night saw next door (welded to car), decide to go out but needed to turn around the car... end result I watched him slip gently 100-200 m backwards downhill last night. (I was on a long phone call to my Mum just watching the snowing world - 15 mins later he comes back). He then took in the pizza's (!!!) and went to go back out in the car... 15 mins later he gave up reversing/sliding forward, getting out to look at the back of the car, getting back in etc.

There was also a fox going made doing spring jumps into the air too.


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Feb 2009)

Nice commute including a pissed ped trying to pee on my leg.


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Feb 2009)

Came in on the mountain bike - no way the tourer would have coped with the ice and snow from overnight. Just been told we're apparently in for a load of heavy snow here this evening, so could be interesting in the morning.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (9 Feb 2009)

I came in on the bus all last week but today have come in on the moutain bike as I HATE the bus - plus it is soooooo expensive!!! 

Not sure it was such a good idea though - the roads are not gritted anywhere except the main one - A456 - massively busy road - and although I did okay on it this morning it was very early and the road was quiet. 

No way I'm attempting it in the dark later on tonight and the side roads I usually use are absolutely trecherous! 

Think I will be walking home on the (equally trecherous) pavements!


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Feb 2009)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> I came in on the bus all last week but today have come in on the moutain bike as I HATE the bus - plus it is soooooo expensive!!!



I actually walked it in winter once when it wasn't fit to bike - 6 miles - rather than use the bus and still have a mile walk at the end of it.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (9 Feb 2009)

LOL!

It's 4 and a half for me and I tried to walk it all last summer when I had a broken finger and was off the bike....

... but actually I only managed to walk to full way a couple of times - could do 2/3 miles okay but the other mile and a half killed me. 

I used to walk really really fast though in an effort to keep up fitness levels (!) so that might have been it! 

I could probably dawdle along but it takes FOREVER! 

.... still better than the bus though! 

Don't you find it awkward though trying to push your bike along whilst it is really busy - people just walk into the bike as if it is invisible!


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Feb 2009)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> Don't you find it awkward though trying to push your bike along whilst it is really busy - people just walk into the bike as if it is invisible!



I like pushing it just holding the seat - let the bike clear the way!


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (9 Feb 2009)

Like your style! 

(I think that your avatar looks like fingerbob when you look at it quickly! - bit random I know)


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2009)

I chickened out - bit of snow last night, then it froze - side roads slippy and a fair bit of black ice. Grrr where is Spring ?


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> I chickened out - bit of snow last night, then it froze - side roads slippy and a fair bit of black ice. Grrr where is Spring ?



Where is everything? Going really foggy here...


----------



## Downward (9 Feb 2009)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> I came in on the bus all last week but today have come in on the moutain bike as I HATE the bus - plus it is soooooo expensive!!!
> 
> Not sure it was such a good idea though - the roads are not gritted anywhere except the main one - A456 - massively busy road - and although I did okay on it this morning it was very early and the road was quiet.
> 
> ...



Where abouts are you gn the A456 ?
Is this the Kiddimister to Bham Road ?


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2009)

I came in by bus this morning I had to pick up the road bike at lunch from a lbs, it was having a new bottom bracket. The roads on the way home were a bit dirty and wet and it was pretty dark but I was suffering from road bike withdrawal symptoms  and put the pedal to the metal, what a difference a new BB makes


----------



## MrRidley (9 Feb 2009)

Had to use the bus today as roads around me were terrible, decided i am going to use old bike tommorrow as i dont want all that grit/salt/muck to get into my new bike.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (9 Feb 2009)

Downward said:


> Where abouts are you gn the A456 ?
> Is this the Kiddimister to Bham Road ?



It's the bit from Birmingham City Centre out towards Bearwood. I normally do a route that weaves in and out of Edgbaston which avoids the main road but they were still iced up this morning. 

I ended up walking most of the way home anyway tonight but I did notice that the rain has melted most of the snow anyway now so unless what is falling at the moment is going to settle then I might be okay (famous last words!)


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2009)

Snow fell last night but looks as if most melted away overnight leaving some wet slushy stuff...


----------



## DJ (10 Feb 2009)

I did cycle in to work today, was completley thrown by the fact, the wind is in the north west, most storms bring the wind around to the south west!!!!!!!! 

So I went a lot slower than I expected.


----------



## beanzontoast (10 Feb 2009)

Easiest commute for over a week today. The forecast overnight snow didn't develop into anything heavy here, and at last there's a thaw going on. Will quite miss commuting on the mtb when I go back to the tourer.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Feb 2009)

beanzontoast said:


> Easiest commute for over a week today. The forecast overnight snow didn't develop into anything heavy here, and at last there's a thaw going on. Will quite miss commuting on the mtb when I go back to the tourer.


Same here, with the wind it sounded alot worse than it was before getting out in it. Think we in for some sun and clear nights soon, hope the rain drys out first so it doesn't ice up.


----------



## palinurus (10 Feb 2009)

Rain and a headwind for me.


----------



## Tynan (10 Feb 2009)

Someone else please post that they rode through the torrential rain last night

old skool, heavy rain, flooded roads and a at time howling wind

big up the Altura something gloves, I wrung about a pint of water out of them and the hands were still dry

not much else was


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Feb 2009)

Yeah rode there and back yesterday.


----------



## Tynan (10 Feb 2009)

that's a given hack, you're a glutton, I give you that, I've since found the thread of wet woe


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Feb 2009)

Better than all that snow stuff....That was one dodgy ride last week.


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Feb 2009)

Tynan said:


> that's a given hack, you're a glutton, I give you that, I've since found the thread of wet woe


Heh, was becoming a bit of a moanfest. On plus side, 4 days of great of yellow circly slabs forcast on the BBC website and nice ride in today.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Feb 2009)

Today the roads are the iciest (sp?!) they've been so far here in Oxfordshire, it's a huge skating rink. I can't even bring myself to look at my bikes, they just stare back with doeful 'will we ever get to go out again' eyes.......sigh!


----------



## Downward (11 Feb 2009)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> It's the bit from Birmingham City Centre out towards Bearwood. I normally do a route that weaves in and out of Edgbaston which avoids the main road but they were still iced up this morning.
> 
> I ended up walking most of the way home anyway tonight but I did notice that the rain has melted most of the snow anyway now so unless what is falling at the moment is going to settle then I might be okay (famous last words!)




Hagley Road Dual Carriage way is nasty.
Hardly wide enough for cars so riding on it is v brave.

Saying that I will have to ride home from Brum up the A456 into halesowen in a couple of weeks so it's all good experiance


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2009)

Gonna be a cold one tonight....roads are a bit damp - nearly froze my fingers off washing the bike.....


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2009)

-Anyone cycling into work tomorrow-

This thread could run and run.


----------

